# WiFi connection to home network



## TirianW (Oct 31, 2017)

I live in an area with poor to no cellular service (depending on carrier) and rely on broadband internet to get anything done at home (WiFi / femtocell / wired). With my current Nissan Leafs that just means that I can't use the app / website to do anything with my cars or get notifications from them when they are at home. I know that Tesla cars can connect to a home WiFi network and was wondering what requirements they had for that network and how good the antenna on the car was. What frequency bands does the Model 3 support - just the 2.4 GHz, or the 5.2 GHz as well? Does the Model 3 support WPA-PSK and WPA-802.1X (PEAP-TLS and PEAP-MSCHAPv2) with AES encryption? Does it have any required data rates - does the AP have to advertise B rates, does it have to allow B rates? Does the Model 3 support IPv6, does it require IPv4 - does it support something like RFC6146 / RFC6147 or are all the servers it needs to connect to dual stack (all the major cell carriers are IPv6 with CGN IPv4 so I would assume Tesla is at least working on IPv6 support)? Finally, how good is the antenna - do I need to cover my carport / driveway to -80 dBm, -70 dBm, or just plan on better than -67 dBm? I am not opposed to putting an outdoor AP in my carport and creating a special SSID just for the Model 3, but if I could use my existing infrastructure, that would be nice. If anyone has any experience with connecting Tesla cars to WiFi networks I would be interested in hearing it.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

It would be nice if we knew what kind of Wifi and LTE radios were in the 3. But I bet they are buried deep, and may not be clearly labeled.


----------



## Ct200h (Jun 22, 2017)

So how do you connect your car to your home WiFi network?

Reading the manual I see no mention of this.

You would have to connect and give the car the password right ?


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Ct200h said:


> So how do you connect your car to your home WiFi network?
> 
> Reading the manual I see no mention of this.
> 
> You would have to connect and give the car the password right ?


For S and X, it's one of the things the car first bugs you about... rolling out of garage or spot the first morning after I get a new loaner, truck often suggests WiFi... I assume that Model 3 will have the same code.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Ct200h said:


> So how do you connect your car to your home WiFi network?
> 
> Reading the manual I see no mention of this.
> 
> You would have to connect and give the car the password right ?


it is on page 101...


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

I've connected my S to all sorts of wifi networks. Those from hotspots on my iPhone, Home wireless, Work wireless, those at hotels, friends, family. Some with passwords, some without. Never had a problem connecting to any of them. I never bothered looking into the capabilities but, generally, the wireless connection "just works".


----------



## Robocheme (Dec 19, 2017)

I picked up my 3 on Friday and nothing happens when I touch the LTE icon. So, basically, everything is connecting through Tesla's cellular network. Is there an official Tesla site where I can provide feedback?


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

Robocheme said:


> I picked up my 3 on Friday and nothing happens when I touch the LTE icon. So, basically, everything is connecting through Tesla's cellular network. Is there an official Tesla site where I can provide feedback?


The wifi capability isn't turned on yet, so we only have LTE as an option right now. If you mean "provide feedback" like the bug report feature on Model SX I don't think the Model 3 has that option yet.

You could call Customer Support or email them from your Tesla Account profile page about questions.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Maevra said:


> The wifi capability isn't turned on yet, so we only have LTE as an option right now.


So to revise this post, it looks like WiFi is turned on and enabled, since it will connect to the WiFi at a Tesla service center, but the menu that allows you to enter your own hotspots is hidden.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Maevra said:


> The wifi capability isn't turned on yet, so we only have LTE as an option right now. If you mean "provide feedback" like the bug report feature on Model SX I don't think the Model 3 has that option yet.
> 
> You could call Customer Support or email them from your Tesla Account profile page about questions.


@Maevra, have voice commands been activated yet? Like "Play Christmas Music" or "Navigate to Home"? "Voice Activated Controls" are listed in the M3 specs but there is no separate steering wheel button like in the S/X so I'm not sure how it would work. Once Voice is activated, you should be able to say "Bug Report WiFi Hotspot unable to be selected" but of course Tesla already knows that....


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> @Maevra, have voice commands been activated yet? Like "Play Christmas Music" or "Navigate to Home"?


I'll answer this. Yes! Video of someone taking delivery on 12-21 shows them holding in the right steering wheel button to start voice control and navigating.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Rich M said:


> I'll answer this. Yes! Video of someone taking delivery on 12-21 shows them holding in the right steering wheel button to start voice control and navigating.


Awesome! So I assume you can also do verbal bug reports. Supposedly, the verbal bug reports are more helpful to the programmers than the web report because a screenshot and config settings are attached to the report when it's sent.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> Awesome! So I assume you can also do verbal bug reports. Supposedly, the verbal bug reports are more helpful to the programmers than the web report because a screenshot and config settings are attached to the report when it's sent.


Yes looks like you can do bug reports now. I just tried it and it looks like it works. Held down the right scrollwheel and after a few seconds "thank you for your feedback" appeared on screen.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Maevra said:


> Yes looks like you can do bug reports now. I just tried it and it looks like it works. Held down the right scrollwheel and after a few seconds "thank you for your feedback" appeared on screen.


Using M3OC is SO MUCH MORE useful than reading the manual! Thanks to all contributors on the forum! We are helping each other out!

@Maevra, I encourage you to use the voice functions. It makes nav and music SO much easier to say "Navigate to the Whole Foods on Main Street"


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> Using M3OC is SO MUCH MORE useful than reading the manual! Thanks to all contributors on the forum! We are helping each other out!
> 
> @Maevra , I encourage you to use the voice functions. It make nav and music SO much easier to say "Navigate to the Whole Foods on Main Street"


Thanks @Brokedoc! Just to clarify the voice functions were already active a while back, so it's just the bug report that seems new, as I tried that before and it wasn't doing anything. Agree the voice features are very helpful! I use it to place calls and navigate all the time.


----------



## TirianW (Oct 31, 2017)

After asking some people at the local Tesla store and waiting for them to get an answer back from CA, I do now have a couple of answers. First, the radio in the car is 2.4 GHz only, so no 5.2 GHz support (not a big deal, just annoying). Second, the only encryption / authentication mechanisms supported are: open, WPA-PSK, and WPA2-PSK. Third, they were not able to confirm if there were any required data rates (not unusual, most vendors have no idea which data rates their chipset firmware requires), but they did say that it supports 802.11 B/G or mixed B/G/N (so single spacial stream, no MIMO).


----------



## Mistersandman (Sep 23, 2017)

Still disabled? This is pretty frustrating as like the OP I live in a neighborhood with horrible cell service and the app has limited functionality and software updates are not working. I can’t check charge status while I’m at home and can only update software at work.


----------



## /billy (Aug 7, 2017)

I herd latest update enables m3 to connect to home wifi, can owners confirm?


----------



## TeslaModel3Owner (Jan 14, 2018)

/billy said:


> I herd latest update enables m3 to connect to home wifi, can owners confirm?


There's no way to setup wifi yet.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

/billy said:


> I herd latest update enables m3 to connect to home wifi, can owners confirm?


Sorry, no, wifi is not yet activated on the latest version.


----------

